# Any other military spouses?



## selenae25

Hello, my husband is in the military(navy) and has been gone for a year now. I was just wondering if there were any other military spouses on the board. I thought maybe we could share our feelings and ways that we cope with the stress and our health. I just think it would be nice to talk with ppl in simular situations. Thanks Selena


----------



## selenae25

I should have said families in my topic line. Any one who has a family member in the military would also be welcome to talk if they would like to. I tried to edit my post but it said it was too late, thanks again Selena


----------



## 19739

Hi Selenajean,I have been checking out the site for a couple of months and came across this posting. I know it is not very recent but I thought I would reply anyway. My husband was in active duty (army) when we met over ten years ago, he has been in the army reserves for several years and was activated a little bit less than a year ago. Luckily he is in the US and not overseas but that has it's own kind of stress. Just wanted to let you know that you are not alone... I have IBS-D officially for 15 years, unofficially eversince I can remember.Take care


----------



## 17460

Hi! Does being a "recently retired Air Force" spouse count?


----------



## Sandeera

My hubby is full time Active Duty in the Air National Guard. I am IBS-D. I've had IBS all my life I think, but wasn't diag. until Feb 2006. I had always been "C" until August of 2005 when it went to "D" and thats when I really started having all the cramps and emotional factors that go along with "D". I would love to talk with some of you and see how you handle deployment stress. We have a short stint coming up in the next few months.


----------



## Maveric

This topic seems a little old (2 yrs!), so I'm gonna bump it up. I'm also a Mil Wife and am looking for others. Thanks, Mav


----------

